# Stuff from China



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I got these from China help by fineslingshot Roger,










Soild stock CNC 304SS - SkyFox by lintian999 very hot stuff in china










Xia-Feng (Summer Wind) Soul taker 304 SS CNC -ball in tube style with double sight










Because 304ss is more expensice, the maker also making SS from glass-reinforced epoxy laminate sheet (FR-4?)

lintian999 - Flatband SS



















North Star



















Sktfox










mechanical release ---most pop model because easy to convert to ss rifle










This SS rifle is not mine, let you see the the mechanical release


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Are you selling them?


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sweet find :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Are you selling them?


I sell SS (mostly from the SSforum) in local internet store (Taiwan).


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

crypter27 said:


> Sweet find :bowdown: :bowdown:


Glad you like.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh ok.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

nice .... how much are the releases please ?

i could put some of those to very good use .

Nick


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

cool batch!

really like the first of these G10-kind of slingers!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

eggy22 said:


> nice .... how much are the releases please ?
> 
> i could put some of those to very good use .
> 
> Nick


around 30 bucks


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

carboncopy said:


> cool batch!
> 
> really like the first of these G10-kind of slingers!


There are no multiplex in China, and most Chinese will think that is a chepo plywood, that is why made of glass-reinforced epoxy laminate sheet via CNC


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

epoxy shooters looks cool!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

very nice..for you to use a local inner-net store there...AKAOldmiser


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Nice stuff erlkonig. The "North Star" looks very interesting but I couldn't find it on Roger's web site. It looks a lot like the stainless steel "Plough" that he sells (see pic below).

Does Roger sell the epoxy frames too... or do they come from someone else?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for posting. Nice stuff erlkonig. The "North Star" looks very interesting but I couldn't find it on Roger's web site. It looks a lot like the stainless steel "Plough" that he sells (see pic below).
> 
> Does Roger sell the epoxy frames too... or do they come from someone else?


Yap, Plough is " North Star" - Local chinese name by lintian999, Roger does not make SS, he got this from lintian999.

lintian999 is the maker like people in this forum design and making SS, higher quality and price too , unlike factory made such as 52 and Dankung.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Great stuff on the table, like the epoxy shooters !


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice post. Thanks for showing us some of what is available in China.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Really appreciate it.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I 'm not try to sell these in here but this is a good information for SS maker and designer of future slingshot development.


----------



## Xiaocai Shingshot (Feb 21, 2014)

erlkonig said:


> I 'm not try to sell these in here but this is a good information for SS maker and designer of future slingshot development.


你是凌天？？？？我是小蔡


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

我 不是 临 天 我 是 台湾 来 的 这 是 杭州 陈先生 帮 我 弄到 手 的

I am not Lintain 999 , I am from Taiwan which is Hangzhou Roger Chen (fineslingshot.com) helped me get these


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

wow great slingshots


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Interesting. Good find. Thanks for showing.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks Erlkonig! Goes to show how popular the sport is in some of those regions.

The artwork never ceases to impress from the Chinese and Taiwanese guys.

As soon as I saw one of those releases on a chinese site I knew the inventiveness would come out.

I just hope they continue and develop more designs and tricky-things - like releases and such...!

Keep us posted Erlkonig!!!


----------

